# More blues backing tracks



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

This year's Guitar Center's search for the King of the Blues is on and they've posted the tracks for you to download. They've added 5 more to the same tracks as last year for a total of 30. They also have charts for the 5 new songs

Guitar Center - Guitar Center's King of the Blues 2010

enjoy


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a pretty cool contest. Nice prizes too. Too bad it's US-only.

Does L&M run anything like that in Canada?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great link! Thanks!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some nice tracks, thanks for posting


----------

